# Early Christmas Contest!!



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

So, up for grabs is *9 copies of Half Life 2!*

To win, all you have to is draw/create me a Christmas themed video game related picture!

Deadline is next Friday! Get drawing


----------



## Devin (Nov 25, 2010)

Done.


----------



## iFish (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not entering to win.

Just wanted to draw.






It's Santa Sonic.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 25, 2010)

I see some one grabbed the steam half-life 2 10 pack


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> I see some one grabbed the steam half-life 2 10 pack


Ha ha, yep


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll draw something :3.


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 25, 2010)

Can I draw something and redirect it to a friend's SteamID as a gift for them this Christmas if I win?

I already have the game but I know a few friends that don't...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 25, 2010)

Hai Feels Good Man! With all the practice I've been doing lately, I have hopes up that I'll win!


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Can I draw something and redirect it to a friend's SteamID as a gift for them this Christmas if I win?
> 
> I already have the game but I know a few friends that don't...


That's fine with me


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 25, 2010)

Is this allowed?


Spoiler


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 25, 2010)

OMG LOLOLOL please a drawing! Not a picture entry!


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> So, up for grabs is *9 copies of Half Life 2!*
> 
> To win, all you have to is draw/*create* me a Christmas themed video game related *picture*!
> 
> Deadline is next Friday! Get drawing


ehhhhh


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

Meh. naglaro00, your picture is funny, but I'm telling you right now, it probably won't win.


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Meh. naglaro00, your picture is funny, but I'm telling you right now, it probably won't win.


Alrighty then


----------



## Tux' (Nov 25, 2010)

Okay well I decided to just have some fun with this, so here's my entry!



Spoiler: My entry


----------



## Goli (Nov 25, 2010)

Quick drawing with oil pastels, markers and GIMP.
It's really rushed but you have to admit it is SO cute.
Final Fantasy creatures celebrating Christmas!
It's the best thing in this thread yet... Although that's not saying much since there isn't anything to impressive, really.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 25, 2010)

Perfect. I'll start making mine.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 25, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Quick drawing with oil pastels, markers and GIMP.
> It's really rushed but you have to admit it is SO cute.
> Final Fantasy creatures celebrating Christmas!
> It's the best thing in this thread yet... Although that's not saying much since there isn't anything to impressive, really.


Goli, I LOVE it!!!

You actually have a good chance of winning


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 26, 2010)

I decided to make it a wallpaper, since I was terribly in need of a new one.

This finished product, WARNING: It's pretty big (1600x900, my native screen resolution.)



Spoiler











Note the TF2 reference :3


----------



## chyyran (Nov 26, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> I decided to make it a wallpaper, since I was terribly in need of a new one.
> 
> This finished product, WARNING: It's pretty big (1600x900, my natice screen resolution.)
> 
> ...


You are a master at Photoshop/GIMP/Whatever
That looks awesome.
This is my submission, but don't pick me as a winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Judge Please! BTW, The santa judge is not my work. I found it at courtrecords.


----------



## Goli (Nov 26, 2010)

The fact that only Infinte Zero and I's submissions are not some crappy Paint drawing or some modification of existing images is lame. I thought people could do better than that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 26, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> The fact that only Infinte Zero and I's submissions are not some crappy Paint drawing or some modification of existing images is lame. I thought people could do better than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So mean ;-; Blame my lack of a scanner.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 26, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to do sumthing before i leave for hong kong, besides, i don't even use steam. I'm leaving in around 4 hours


----------



## Devin (Nov 26, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> The fact that only Infinte Zero and I's submissions are not some crappy Paint drawing or some modification of existing images is lame. I thought people could do better than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get over it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deadline is next Friday, and Scott you may only have 9 drawings entered. xD


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 26, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That better not be the case, or I will cry.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 26, 2010)

If that is the case then I'll probably try to make a second try... with images.
*Edit*: How many entries can we enter?


----------



## naglaro00 (Nov 26, 2010)

First


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> *Edit*: How many entries can we enter?


As much as you want.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 26, 2010)

2nd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



v2


Spoiler


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 26, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> 2nd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, I might not be able to make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice lighting effects, too, though that Pikachu kind of stands out a bit.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> It's the best thing in this thread yet... Although that's not saying much since there isn't anything to impressive, really.


too*

@gameboy: That looked like GMod as soon as I saw the first few boxes.


----------



## monkat (Nov 26, 2010)

I made this with ColorsDS.

Pretty sexy, ja?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 26, 2010)

If I didn't already own Half-Life 2, I'd enter, it seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 26, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If I didn't already own Half-Life 2, I'd enter, it seems like a lot of fun.


Enter anyway


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm making something...


----------



## superkidmax (Nov 26, 2010)

I tried, but its nice and crappy


----------



## Zerousen (Nov 26, 2010)

superkidmax said:
			
		

> I tried, but its nice and crappy


Clever!


----------



## superkidmax (Nov 26, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> superkidmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? I didn't think much of it.


----------



## superkidmax (Nov 26, 2010)

Entry number 2! (I never drew sonic before, but i think its "okay")


----------



## superkidmax (Nov 27, 2010)

Entry number 3! Snover may be mistaken...


----------



## The Pi (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's my shitty entry

I started off with vector graphics then got bored


Spoiler











Scott forced me to enter for some reason.
and don't ask what happened during filling.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Here's my shitty entry
> 
> I started off with vector graphics then got bored
> 
> ...


Your entry isn't shitty! I actually like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I did not force you!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking at the entries, it looks like most of us has a Nintendo reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Making my 3rd.

*Edit*: Here it is! I'll probably do another drawing to make my entries even.


Spoiler


----------



## superkidmax (Nov 27, 2010)

bumpety bump


----------



## dudenator (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's my entry.


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2010)

EDIT: updated entry see my next post.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL Here's my 4th drawn with SAI.


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2010)

so I guess I found time to color it lol. Here's my entry.
micron pens, colored pencils


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations Myke, you won a game for Steam! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No doubt..


*Edit *
LOL TYPO


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Congratulations Myke, you won a game for Steam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're pretty much right


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Mah second entry:


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 29, 2010)

Only 4 days left, we need more entires! Come on people.


----------



## updowners (Nov 29, 2010)

Spoiler











HOTEL DUSK IS AWESOME


----------



## janouis (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's My entry Santa Kirby sketch to vector in Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate you and your artistic talent. JK
7 copies left


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 1, 2010)

My entry is coming... just you wait... MWAHAHA... *>=D*


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 1, 2010)

Spoiler










lawl


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 2, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> Here's My entry Santa Kirby sketch to vector in Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> *snip*


I was hoping you'd enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your art!


----------



## janouis (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> janouis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Scott, i been very busy lately glad i entered just in time before the deadline ends.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 2, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed so hard just now, thank you.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Ew. I planned on entering, but I dont have a Photoshop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I was as good as you guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 2, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Ew. I planned on entering, but I dont have a Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't HAVE to be shopped, you know


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, but I suck at drawing and MS Paint. I'll still join anyway. I hopefully can do it during school recess.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Dec 2, 2010)

Making my entry now. Doing it on COLORS


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Can I base it on GBATemp?


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 2, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Can I base it on GBATemp?


As long as it has something to do with gaming, and christmas. Oh yeah, and I use GIMP over photoshop, because it's more noob friendly, you should try that out.


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still suck at *ANY* painting apps. I tried GIMP, I didn't even know how to draw a line...


----------



## Goli (Dec 2, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not like you HAVE to do an entry with tech thingies. You could just use a pen and paper, you know?


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 2, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well maybe he lacks a camera or a scanner, like me ;-;


----------



## .Chris (Dec 2, 2010)

@Goli: I know that, too.


			
				RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Hikaru: I have a scanner...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 2, 2010)

A pencil, piece of paper, and a scanner is enough! Tomorrow's the deadline[on my time zone]

{M}artin where is your work?! Is it related to your Pikachu profile picture?


----------



## Goli (Dec 4, 2010)

So when will the winners be known?


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay guys, sorry for being late on announcing winners, I was really busy yesterday.

Well, here are the winners:



Spoiler



Janouis, Myke, The Pi, Infinite Zero, Goli, Hikaru, superkidmax, dudenator, and Tux'



Winners, PM me your Steam ID's.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

OMG YAY! THANK YOU SCOTT105!


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 4, 2010)

ohwell :|


----------



## Myke (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks dude, I don't need a copy  I just wanted to enter the contest really. But I appreciate it. I don't even have steam LOL.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 4, 2010)

^You could give it to someone else! [except me, of course.]


----------



## Adr990 (Dec 4, 2010)

Aww, too late entering it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, I ain't that good at drawing anyways.
A couple of friends told me it was a good game and that I should get it.

Ohwell...
Merry Christmas to all anyways! haha


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 5, 2010)

Myke said:
			
		

> thanks dude, I don't need a copy  I just wanted to enter the contest really. But I appreciate it. I don't even have steam LOL.


...can I have it?


----------



## The Pi (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks again Scott


----------



## mameks (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats to the winngers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could we _see_ the winning entries? Especially as IZ's got like...4 :3


----------



## updowners (Dec 5, 2010)

I QQ'd.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 5, 2010)

I liked this contest had aweosme entries.


----------



## janouis (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you so much scott!


----------



## superkidmax (Jan 17, 2011)

hey scott are you there? i sent my id a while ago and i never got my prize.


----------

